# Have you tried Elephant sh*t coffee?



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

just found the most expensive beans in the world

Dinkin Blake, a 44 year old businessman from Canada, was the founder of the coffee division world's most expensive elephant named Ivory Black this in the Golden Triangle region of northern Thailand, elephants are being cared for, nurtured specifically to "waste" one of the most expensive coffee in the world: Black Ivory coffee!

Mr. Blake Dinkin, who spent £ 200,000 to research the development of this coffee, says the elephants will be fed a mixed fruit salad and beans. In three days, the coffee beans that will go through the digestive system of the elephant, after which they were selected from elephant dung before being washed, dried, and roasted.

According to Mr. Blake Dinkin: when elephants eat the beans, stomach acid they break down proteins found in coffee, are factors that make coffee bitter. Therefore, the coffee flavor is extracted after the rejection filter residuals of elephants, would flavored fat day, without any bitter coffee as usual where anything.

Taste of Black Ivory quite similar to the Kopi Luwak coffee mink, coffee is processed in a similar form from fox feces Civet. However, many people believe that: the portion of Black Ivory also delicious, much more charming

It took just 33 kilos berries can produce 1 kg Black Ivory finished, by majority elephant beans are chewed, the loss can not be recovered.

Renowned for exquisite processing, coffee is served only elephant in some 5-star resorts in Thailand, Malaysia, and the Maldives. In Macau casino, coffee is served only elephant in the VIP gaming room only decent.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Some more photos


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh God, not again..


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Get in the sea.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Putting animal rights concerns to one side for just a second (because that's what's really important) I really don't understand this "fetishisation" of forcing coffee beans through the intestines of live animals... If stomach acids really do chemically react with beans in such a way that the "bitterness" from coffee is removed (note: this is 2015; good coffee is not bitter) - then why can't this be done in a more... Humane way? E.g. remove stomach acids, and do the whole thing in a lab...


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)




----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

YerbaMate170 said:


> and do the whole thing in a lab...


 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/camilledelebecque/cultured-coffee-reinventing-coffee


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

robashton said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/camilledelebecque/cultured-coffee-reinventing-coffee


I feel a sudden vegan urge coming along for me I think









EDIT: not sure if it's vegan or not... I'll read that in a bit.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

ohh ****** it all to ****

-edited for language- (Rhys)


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

If someone bring me a cup of that sh*t coffee, do not tell me in advance where it come from do not show me any photos, I think it will be OK to enjoy it


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Has anyone actually tried that Kopi Luwak stuff? What does it actually taste of?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

It tastes of unethical caged animal cruelty


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lets keep this debate clean, reasoned and factual.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://sprudge.com/exclusive-interview-portland-area-poop-coffee-man-45220.html


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd rather drink Mellow Birds (which is never..)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've just eaten a load of Coffee cherries, by tomorrow evening I hope to have collected said kernels out of my rear end. I will use a hose and bucket outside to clean them well, whilst smiling inanely. I will roast them...first come first served at £50 per 100g....unless I get a stomach upset in which case i will reduce the price to £40 per 100g, because of quality loss due to rapid intestinal transit.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It amazes me what otherwise intelligent people will pay for. Many years ago there was a long running classified ad in Private Eye for human poo with the tag line 'Fertilize your crops with our plops' and load of other guff. I can only assume they sold since the ad was repeated.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

If anyone wants to send me some coffee cherries, I can feed them to my chickens. I'm sure once rinsed and roasted they will be sublime. Or I can feed them to our pedigree ragdoll cats? Not sure our rabbits would like them though..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@DavecUK I was just about to PM you to see if you had any roasts to share. Not sure now after reading that! :-D

Love how the elephant in post 10 pic 3 appeared to be laughing at the girl in the pink cardie as if to say " do you know where that stuff you're drinking has been? "!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Stupid


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Crikey!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Lets keep this debate clean, reasoned and factual.


It better be clean, you'd catch some tropical disease otherwise!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> @DavecUK I was just about to PM you to see if you had any roasts to share. Not sure now after reading that! :-D
> 
> Love how the elephant in post 10 pic 3 appeared to be laughing at the girl in the pink cardie as if to say " do you know where that stuff you're drinking has been? "!


Well the test roaster arrives tomorrow, so I will be roasting a lot, far too much to ingest before roasting


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

This thread has inspired me to attempt my own processing method - I'm going to marinate some Percol "black & beyond" beans in a few bottles of Sarson's malt vinegar. The acidity from the Sarson's will remove all bitterness from the beans, transforming them into a speciality grade coffee. Free samples to follow.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've heard* that a mixture of sodium chloride and sulphuric acid can be used to refine the oils in Robusta so I'm going to go on kick starter and see if I can make the big time selling A Salt and Battery Coffee.

Coat, door, gone.

*Disclaimer for anyone without common sense: I haven't heard this, I made it up as a bad pun. If you try this you will poison yourself. So please don't try it!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I like how all the photos are using the balance method, which is basically a siphon which is really hard to control.

Good luck getting good coffee with half hearted brewing on that.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Has anyone actually tried that Kopi Luwak stuff? What does it actually taste of?


Actually that's a decent question. What does it taste like? Not that I'd buy any, just interested


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Rhys said:


> If anyone wants to send me some coffee cherries, I can feed them to my chickens. I'm sure once rinsed and roasted they will be sublime. Or I can feed them to our pedigree ragdoll cats? Not sure our rabbits would like them though..


it might work







as lions &giraffes on short list for coffee filtering so anything goes, even daveUK if able to hold for 17 hours just seen the price of elephant beans $1,8800 a kilogram, probably more for river washed as they lose a lot when they bath in the river.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> Actually that's a decent question. What does it taste like? Not that I'd buy any, just interested


dfk41 has some Kopi Luwak and is going to give it a go. The thread is called Charlie Indigo Victor Echo Tango


----------

